# Graphics in der gesamten Klasse verfügbar



## blackdevil (4. Apr 2004)

Wie kann ich auf ein Graphics Objekt auch beispielsweise in der MouseDragged Methode zugreifen. In der 11 Klasse haben wir das mal gemacht aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie es geht. Kann mir jemand helfen? In der Methode paint wird eine Linie gezeichnet, die bei einem Klick wieder gelöscht und an anderer Stelle neu gezeichnet werden soll.


----------



## Roar (4. Apr 2004)

vielleicht indem du die der paint übergebenen Graphics in einer variablen speicherst !?


----------



## blackdevil (4. Apr 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht indem du die der paint übergebenen Graphics in einer variablen speicherst !?


Hab ich versucht, bekomm dann aber komischerweise eine NullPointerException


----------



## blackdevil (4. Apr 2004)

LOL. Ich habs bisher in JBuilder versucht da bekam ich die NullpointerException. In Eclipse funtzt es. Der selbe sourcecode! Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Roar (4. Apr 2004)

wahrscheinlich doch nicht der selbe sourcecode oder paint bekommt gar nicht die richtigen Graphics zugeteilt, aber an den IDEs liegts nicht. die sind nämlich beide schlecht  :bae:


----------

